
Internet is slowly being killed by overregulation, censorship and bad laws - shahryc
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/08/05/us/ap-us-black-hat.html
======
shahryc
sad, but probably true to a degree. After a given innovation, there's usually
a lag time for the government to respond with laws because prior to it,
there'd be just abstractions to regulate.

